# 5-Hour Energy & Competitive Cyclist



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure that this actually qualifies as a PED or doping, but... In two orders received from Competitive Cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, I've received complimentary bottles of 5-Hour Energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if I hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (And of course, EVERYBODY here has an opinion!  )


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'd leave that crap alone no matter what anyway. I promise you in a few years there'll be reports that those energy drinks will give you 'toenail cancer' or 'unexpected explosive diarrhea syndrome' or something similar.


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Believe me, it went down the drain.


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

Trolling?

Anyway, their two conti level teams merged before last year which is why you might see some co-branding efforts


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Personally, I never found energy drinks to be any more effective than coffee, but maybe that's because I would only drink the sugar-free energy drinks like Monster Zero. I once drank a regular Monster, and the sugar high made my heart race.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

careful with shops having coffee and donuts as well.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to use the stuff for a long 90 minute commute home if I worked late. Did not want to fall asleep in the car. It works better than coffee for that. But then I would be up for an extra 3 hours at home.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Either 5 hour energy or any other energy drink is doping or not. You can't insinuate that due to all the doping that why would a cycling retailer do this. It's honestly just stupid to even suggest it. Epo is illegal, energy drinks aren't and have no ingredients in them that are.

If 5 hour energy wanted to do a promotion with a highly visible retailer, what's the problem? If you don't want it, throw it out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

prome said:


> Not sure that this actually qualifies as a PED or doping, but... In two orders received from Competitive Cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, I've received complimentary bottles of 5-Hour Energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if I hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (And of course, EVERYBODY here has an opinion!  )


It's possible that you rubbed them the wrong way while placing the order and they were attempting to poison you with the 5-hour energy drinks.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

it's curious that we now how a generation that's chronically short of 'energy'...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Did you know the gaming industry is also sponsored by energy drinks? 

Think of it: Kids pecking away at keyboards playing starcraft, buzzing hard on Redbull, Monster, and Rockstar drinks.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> it's curious that we now how a generation that's chronically short of 'energy'...


No, they are just lazy a**es


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup, you called it, jjmstang. My students drink that crap for breakfast. They're hyper as a kitten chasing the red dot for a half hour, and then they're done. Crashed. They could eat a decent breakfast at home, or even stop at McDonald's for an Egg McMuffin, but no... 

The only reason they "need" that crap is that they stay up all hours texting and playing Xbox. Lazy is right.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

aptivaboy said:


> yup, you called it, jjmstang. My students drink that crap for breakfast. They're hyper as a kitten chasing the red dot for a half hour, and then they're done. Crashed. They could eat a decent breakfast at home, or even stop at mcdonald's for an egg mcmuffin, but no...
> 
> The only reason they "need" that crap is that they stay up all hours texting and playing xbox. Lazy is right.


lol... Get off my lawn.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

prome said:


> Others here have an opinion?


Yeah, my opinion is stay away from that crap.
After a long ride, what I may end up doing is stopping at a convenience store and buy me a can of Coke. Only good for the last 20 km's of a long ride.
This may happen to me once or twice throughout the cycling season, when I feel the energy being drained from me. 

I'm just wondering if chocolate milk has the same effect, since sugar is the secret ingredient we all seek when feeling that way and we're not quite there yet. 
Any opinions and/or experiences?


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

prome said:


> not sure that this actually qualifies as a ped or doping, but... In two orders received from competitive cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, i've received complimentary bottles of 5-hour energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if i hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (and of course, everybody here has an opinion! :d )


huh!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> it's curious that we now how a generation that's chronically short of 'energy'...


Mostly sleep


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> Mostly sleep



They've got drinks for that too.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used it in the military if I had to stay up all night. I couldn't always get enough sleep beforehand and one 5 hour would do the trick. I didn't like the flavor so I'd mix it with a sprite in my big mug. I found that I came down pretty quick and was able to sleep the next morning.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

misterwaterfallin said:


> Trolling?
> 
> Anyway, their two conti level teams merged before last year which is why you might see some co-branding efforts


This was my first thought about CC specifically, but it seems 5Hr Energy is thrown in with a lot of different companies; my last MidwayUSA order had a little bottle of that and it had a camo print on the bottle and some blurb about how it's great for sportsmen and the early morning hunt.  I just toss those in the trash and drink coffee. :shrug:


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't drink coffee, so I've been known to down a 5 Hour Energy from time to time when I need a little kick. Can't be any worse than your average soda, and probably better than a Monster or whatever energy drink is out there. Being 44 with an infant son and 3 other kids wears me down a bit.

The diet? Could be better. The sleep? Could do with more. The workload? Could do with less. Sometimes I need that extra kick in the pants, and straight caffeine pills don't seem to have the same impact on me. Compared to where I was 5 years ago, I take in a lot less caffeine and sugar, but everyone responds differently.

I'm glad they support pro cycling, and wouldn't turn down their product. Hell, the way I feel this morning after intervals, I could use a little of AMGEN's secret sauce. Nothing like searing lung pain to lower one's moral standards. :wink5:


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> it's curious that we now how a generation that's chronically short of 'energy'...


I agree, but then I just drank a 32oz diet mt dew with my lunch...


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

MG537 said:


> I'm just wondering if chocolate milk has the same effect, since sugar is the secret ingredient we all seek when feeling that way and we're not quite there yet.
> Any opinions and/or experiences?


I would stay away from dairy while you are riding/working out. If you drink it after that's one thing, but during probably wouldn't end too well


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

KENDA Pro Cycling - 5-hour ENERGY®

The UCI needs to ban this team then?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> KENDA Pro Cycling - 5-hour ENERGY®
> 
> The UCI needs to ban this team then?


Their DS is a known doper.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Their DS is a known doper.


Nearly all DSes are known dopers.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

My understanding is that in addition to the caffeine it
contains a b-vitamin high dose so possible a little
niacin flush as well as possibly elevated heart rate.
I take mega man vitamin and it also has a high B dose.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

spend a bit of time either as a domestic pro rider or the DS of a domestic pro team. No one makes any real money and DSs spend most of their time trying to scrape up enough sponsorship deals to keep the team going. It's a brutal way to try to make a living, so whenever a company enters the sport with some support it's welcome. A lot of team get screwed by sponsors not following through on commitments (e.g., Spidertech), so why make insinuations about a legal product that isn't doping even if a rider decided to use it. They are supporting the sport. Red Bull almost single handedly created the extreme sports scene - don't see anyone complaining about that. 



prome said:


> Not sure that this actually qualifies as a PED or doping, but... In two orders received from Competitive Cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, I've received complimentary bottles of 5-Hour Energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if I hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (And of course, EVERYBODY here has an opinion!  )


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Funny, Competitive Cyclist always sends me Tom's of Maine toothpaste. It's dope.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

This stuff is just a caffeine hit--and that's about 5 hours. There is no 5 hr energy in there. There is like 240mcg of caffeine which is 3-4 coffees. Drink it all you like, it will wake you up, and take your money., nothing more.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

prome said:


> Not sure that this actually qualifies as a PED or doping, but... In two orders received from Competitive Cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, I've received complimentary bottles of 5-Hour Energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if I hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (And of course, EVERYBODY here has an opinion!  )


My opinion is that your post and mindset is absurd. 

Marketing the cycling industry would be associated with? Did you not know there is a pro team sponsored by them? 

Sounds like you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. 

Which is very likely the case.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

den bakker said:


> careful with shops having coffee and donuts as well.


for the asians in the know... cafe sua da that will wake you up


----------



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

Just curious what readers may see as the difference (if any) between these energy drinks marketed to the public at large and energy drinks, gels, and bars marketed to cyclists and athletes in general?

Competitive Cyclist's website lists 20 different manufacturers of nutrition/performance products. I've no doubt that other online vendors' websites have similar levels of representation.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

runabike said:


> My opinion is that your post and mindset is absurd.
> 
> Marketing the cycling industry would be associated with? Did you not know there is a pro team sponsored by them?
> 
> ...


Yuck. This is the same mindset that got us the Amgen Tour of California. I hope most cyclists are nothing like you.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Yuck. This is the same mindset that got us the Amgen Tour of California. I hope most cyclists are nothing like you.


you make it sound like amgen actually makes any noticeable money out of their drugs' use in cycling? (I assume so given the forum).


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

den bakker said:


> you make it sound like amgen actually makes any noticeable money out of their drugs' use in cycling? (I assume so given the forum).


The association is what matters, which is of course the OP point.

But I'll bite regardless, what evidence do you have that the income from dopers is NOT significant? When you take all types of athletes who benefit from Epo together you come up with a pretty big number. Epogen is/was the largest blockbuster drug EVER. I doubt they break it up by cancer patients and dopers. Money can corrupt pretty easily once you hit the 10 billion dollar mark. Heck, if they gave me one billion, I'd totally become a shill for Amgen and Epo.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> The association is what matters, which is of course the OP point.
> 
> But I'll bite regardless, what evidence do you have that the income from dopers is NOT significant? When you take all types of athletes who benefit from Epo together you come up with a pretty big number. Epogen is/was the largest blockbuster drug EVER. I doubt they break it up by cancer patients and dopers. Money can corrupt pretty easily once you hit the 10 billion dollar mark. Heck, if they gave me one billion, I'd totally become a shill for Amgen and Epo.


years ago a medical doctor on a foreign forum went through the numbers for amount of epo used for cancer treatment versus doping. It was an uphill battle for cycling to provide much consumption in the big scheme of things. No I can't be bothered to dig up the foreign post that is years old. 
not sure what relevance 10 billion has for tour of california?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

den bakker said:


> years ago a medical doctor on a foreign forum went through the numbers for amount of epo used for cancer treatment versus doping. It was an uphill battle for cycling to provide much consumption in the big scheme of things. No I can't be bothered to dig up the foreign post that is years old.
> not sure what relevance 10 billion has for tour of california?


Cycling maybe, all of sports would be a far better question... I'd bet the number is pretty big, but obviously underreported!

So are you saying that Amgen sponsoring the Tour of California has absolutely nothing to do with them making Epo? It's just a random unhappy circumstance that they are sponsoring? You seriously don't think this is an attempt to prevent blowback? That's ridiculous.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

DrSmile said:


> You seriously don't think this is an attempt to prevent blowback? That's ridiculous.


Clearly you have no idea of Amgen's involvement in cycling. They sponsor masters and grass roots development teams in Ca and Co. One of their principles (I can't recall if it's the founder, CEO or chairman) is an avid cyclist and has been since before they released EPO. You're taking one little piece of information and constructing your own narrative around it regardless of all the other data. To say they are supporting the race because of one persons love of the sport and a desire to be involved and promote cycling is far more supported by all the data than you simple hypothesis.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Are there shills here? I find the idea that Amgen just happened to sponsor cyling out of their good hearts incredibly naive. They sponsored the tour for what, about 10 years? According to their webpage the "Amgen Cycling club" of California was founded in 2001. Epo/Neupogen dates back to circa 1990. Aranesp came out in 2001.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

DrSmile said:


> I find the idea that Amgen just happened to sponsor cyling out of their good hearts incredibly naive.


Virtually all U.S. domestic teams below the Pro Continental level are sponsored because there is someone in the company is a cyclist or cycling fan and wants the sponsorship for personal reasons. It shouldn't be hard to understand that Amgen falls into that category. There wold be no question if you met the individuals involved. Of course, if you choose to ignore facts, there's no way to disprove your faith-based reality.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

How are those two things mutually exclusive? Of course there are/were people at Amgen wanting to promote cycling. It just happened to get the blessings of their lawyers. For a completely different reason. 

I'm sure Monsanto genuinely wants to promote sustainable agriculture. They sponsor agriculture students and their conventions. They also happened to produce agent orange and PCBs. Is this a coincidence? No. It is a planned strategy to run a successful corporation.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Are there shills here?


have a nice day


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

5-Hour Energy gave out thousands of free samples at Sea Otter Classic. I did not see Amgen there.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I prefer my glucose, sucrose, dextrose mix to come with bar graph data and a picture of my favorite pro hero drinking it. A good name like Anabol-ballbuster Komplex XCG gets my $$$ as well. Actually some are easier on the gut for me.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to start a new tour here. I'm going to call it the Marlboro Race to Cure Lung Cancer.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> I'm going to start a new tour here. I'm going to call it the Marlboro Race to Cure Lung Cancer.


Already been done. Marlboro used to sponsor CSC.....no, I am not joking


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> Yuck. This is the same mindset that got us the Amgen Tour of California. I hope most cyclists are nothing like you.


Well, most good cyclists are, but I wouldn't expect you to know much about that.

Come to think of it, most intelligent people are, too. Again, something you seem to know little about. 

Go educate yourself about caffeine and come back when you have a clue.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> Are there shills here? I find the idea that Amgen just happened to sponsor cyling out of their good hearts incredibly naive. They sponsored the tour for what, about 10 years? According to their webpage the "Amgen Cycling club" of California was founded in 2001. Epo/Neupogen dates back to circa 1990. Aranesp came out in 2001.


I love the utterly ridiculous connection you've tried to draw between caffeine and epo. Must be a slow day, huh?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I didn't make any such connection. Is your assertion that Amgen sponsoring the Tour of California is worse than Competitive cycling being associated with five hour energy? Both are pretty appalling to me. But I feel the same about most of professional cycling nowadays. I probably would have felt the same in the 70s and 80s had I known how corrupt and disingenuous the sport really is. That is of course is the real the issue. Indoctrinating young kids and then associating their sport passion with corporate products through product placement and sponsorship. At the very least we should make an attempt to promote healthy living in something called a sport.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> I didn't make any such connection. Is your assertion that Amgen sponsoring the Tour of California is worse than Competitive cycling being associated with five hour energy? Both are pretty appalling to me. But I feel the same about most of professional cycling nowadays. I probably would have felt the same in the 70s and 80s had I known how corrupt and disingenuous the sport really is. That is of course is the real the issue. Indoctrinating young kids and then associating their sport passion with corporate products through product placement and sponsorship. At the very least we should make an attempt to promote healthy living in something called a sport.


You're trying to make that connection now, along with a massive strawman. It's fallacious and disingenuous at best, and utterly ridiculous to boot. 

Like I said, you obviously don't know what you're talking about and are woefully ignorant of a LEGAL ergogenic aid like caffeine versus an illegal DRUG like epo. 

As previously stated, come back when you have a clue.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

runabike said:


> You're trying to make that connection now, along with a massive strawman. It's fallacious and disingenuous at best, and utterly ridiculous to boot.
> 
> Like I said, you obviously don't know what you're talking about and are woefully ignorant of a LEGAL ergogenic aid like caffeine versus an illegal DRUG like epo.
> 
> As previously stated, come back when you have a clue.


Caffeine and other natural stimulants are not legal in all racing leagues..


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Old Man said:


> Caffeine and other natural stimulants are not legal in all racing leagues..


Is there a _*cycling*_ league that prohibits or even regulates caffeine anymore? And if they do, by which methods do they test for it? At this point in time, in our already hyper caffeinated society, the cost would outweigh the benefits.

According to The World Anti-Doping Code, THE 2014 PROHIBITED LIST,
INTERNATIONAL STANDARD:
"* The following substances included in the 2014 Monitoring Program (bupropion, *caffeine*, nicotine, phenylephrine, phenylpropanolamine, pipradrol, synephrine) are not considered as Prohibited Substances."

Another agency could certainly test for it, but it would be on their own dime.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Caffeine and other natural stimulants are not legal in all racing leagues..


Caffeine is legal in the only "league" that matters. If you're racing in some neighborhood parking lot "league" that wants to make up their own rules, then have it.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

runabike said:


> Caffeine is legal in the only "league" that matters. If you're racing in some neighborhood parking lot "league" that wants to make up their own rules, then have it.


Really? Try selling this to the hundreds of teens that race the NICA MTB series. These will likely be some of the kids who race for the only league that matters to you.

Not allowed in NICA leagues across the country.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Old Man said:


> Really? Try selling this to the hundreds of teens that race the NICA MTB series. These will likely be some of the kids who race for the only league that matters to you.
> 
> Not allowed in NICA leagues across the country.


A high school league? While I agree most high school kids consume way too much caffeine, and the league can certainly try to regulate the substances that enter their athletes, at the end of the day their detection efforts are limited to "scout's honor" and the unsophisticated methods kids use to sneak around. I would be willing to bet a significant number of them have been known to down a Monster or Starbucks frappe-latte-chino or two.

There are a whole lot of substances out there that are far worse for your health, and many can be found in you average grocery store.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> A high school league? While I agree most high school kids consume way too much caffeine, and the league can certainly try to regulate the substances that enter their athletes, at the end of the day their detection efforts are limited to "scout's honor" and the unsophisticated methods kids use to sneak around. I would be willing to bet a significant number of them have been known to down a Monster or Starbucks frappe-latte-chino or two.
> 
> There are a whole lot of substances out there that are far worse for your health, and many can be found in you average grocery store.


plus it's consumption "on site" that is not allowed.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Its consumption before as well. Yes it is an honor system since they do not test, but you just aren't sure what or how much you are consuming when drinks are not regulated by the FDA. Athlete health is an issue, but the bigger picture is the athlete developing a practice of using to compete. I am not saying these drinks are a gateway to other substances, but if one builds on their success by using enhancing substances, where does it end?

A good read..
Calls to ban energy drinks at schools | UTSanDiego.com


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Really? Try selling this to the hundreds of teens that race the NICA MTB series. These will likely be some of the kids who race for the only league that matters to you.
> 
> Not allowed in NICA leagues across the country.



Like I said, the only league that matters... 

And try to keep it relevant. Who in here is in high school? Come on. 

And enhancing substances? You guys are really silly with this crap.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Alaska Mike said:


> There are a whole lot of substances out there that are far worse for your health, and many can be found in you average grocery store.


Now, now, don't go and try to throw logic at this guy. He's keen to argue just for the sake of arguing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Old Man said:


> I am not saying these drinks are a gateway to other substances, but if one builds on their success by using enhancing substances, where does it end?


pretty much the definition of the gateway argument though. 

as for the caffeine before: 
2.18 LIST OF OTHER BANNED SUBSTANCES (B-LIST)
Caffeine is an addictive substance that enhances performance. NICA leagues deem caffeinated products as inappropriate for young student-athletes. Caffeinated sport products (bars, gels and sport drinks) are banned from NICA league races and activities (including practices). Soda or coffee products containing caffeine are also banned from being consumed by NICA student-athletes at NICA league races and camps.


----------



## stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just read this thread and really blows my mind! Really!? 5-hour energy as a PED, what they hell are you guys thinking? I seen guys finish a crit and slam beer for godsake. You are going to sit here and tell me breathing too much or being at altitude is a PED. I got on here to see if there were people actually interested to have a conversation about this kind of stuff but its all bashing people and products and products like 5-hour what a joke. You think someone is crossing the line cause they down'd a 5-hour energy drink your outta your head! Hope nobody here take ibuprofen cause I'm sure some one else on the board is ready to pull up USADA ruling on it. Not one thread here has talked subjectively about the pressures of being a pro or armature that is under the strains of producing results. I didn't even think 5-hour energy was taken seriously what's next Monster energy drinks being banned? Anyone here take vitamins? I mean when you get down to it vitamin D and zinc boost test levels and help recovery, somebody call the freakin cops!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

stretch512 said:


> Just read this thread and really blows my mind! Really!? 5-hour energy as a PED, what they hell are you guys thinking? I seen guys finish a crit and slam beer for godsake. You are going to sit here and tell me breathing too much or being at altitude is a PED. I got on here to see if there were people actually interested to have a conversation about this kind of stuff but its all bashing people and products and products like 5-hour what a joke. You think someone is crossing the line cause they down'd a 5-hour energy drink your outta your head! Hope nobody here take ibuprofen cause I'm sure some one else on the board is ready to pull up USADA ruling on it. Not one thread here has talked subjectively about the pressures of being a pro or armature that is under the strains of producing results. I didn't even think 5-hour energy was taken seriously what's next Monster energy drinks being banned? Anyone here take vitamins? I mean when you get down to it vitamin D and zinc boost test levels and help recovery, somebody call the freakin cops!


Vitamin D and Zinc? Off to GNC!!!! 



I agree. How many of us do not drink coffee? Now it makes sense why there are always a dozen bikes in front of that coffee shop. And I thought they were stopping for the savory scones!


----------



## stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

It's just laughable, I mean you got people on here I'm sure with beer guts and they have freakin nerve to bash someone cause they want to drink a nasty 5-hour energy. I have never been in the midst of such saint hood in my life. Does this forum stem from some ontological Vatican portal where only the pious exist. Please welcome me as the heretical cyclist then.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

stretch512 said:


> J I mean when you get down to it *vitamin *D and zinc boost test levels and help recovery, somebody call the freakin cops!



Next up for the "doctors" on this thread, a call for banning sunlight...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Could Energy Drinks Be Wrong Choice for Some Teens? ? WebMD


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I only inject my b vitamins and amini acids.. Now is that doping because a needle is involved? Geesh.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

OMG!!! I ordered some stuff from performance bike and found 4 mini-tootsie rolls in there!!!

only 1 was chocolate! who knew there were other flavors!!




prome said:


> Not sure that this actually qualifies as a PED or doping, but... In two orders received from Competitive Cyclist over the last two weeks for some accessories, I've received complimentary bottles of 5-Hour Energy in the box. I thought this was pretty strange. Never mind all the press and various articles questioning the safety of "energy" drinks with high caffeine levels, taurine, etc., but what about the larger image issue? Doesn't it seem strange that a high-visibility cycling vendor would be including stuff that purports to give you extra energy given all the issues with performance enhancement and cycling? Just doesn't strike me as marketing that the cycling industry would really want to be associated with. I sent them an email through their customer service contact link stating such. Will update if I hear anything back. Others here have an opinion? (And of course, EVERYBODY here has an opinion!  )


----------



## john_steed (Jan 25, 2006)

Sugar does not and cannot make your heart race.

Probably psychosomatic.


----------



## Trucker Dan (Aug 6, 2011)

I once drank 10 5-hour energies at once hoping that it would provide 50 consecutive hours of energy. All I got was hypokalemia.
http://www.researchgate.net/publica...e_caffeine_intake/file/72e7e51f7e71111476.pdf


----------

